# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  02/08/2008 - "Fergie-Ferg"

## Oneironaut Zero

I thought that this one just turned out to be hilarious, so I had to put it here in the Gallery. Haha.

*02/08/2008
"Fergie-Ferg"*

(Had some B6 before bed and a _really_ vivid dream.)
I was at some sort of parent/teacher event at a childrens school. I dont remember whether or not Cierra was there, though. We were all watching the kids get up and do these presentations for the crowds, and I just remember being unbelievably bored. We had to sit on the tile floor while watching the show, and I kept making goofy faces at the kids around me, and making them laugh, when we were all supposed to be watching the show. While I was sitting down, Indian-style, I suddenly began sliding on the floor, like it was made of ice. No matter what I tried, I couldnt stop myself, and the kids around me just started cracking up laughing, because they thought I was doing it on purpose. Soon after, they started doing it too, as if imitating me. 

Later, the show was over, and all the parents and teachers were hanging around, mingling with each other. Id begun to suspect I was dreaming, because of what had happened with the floor, moments earlier. However, Id taken the B6, and everything was just so vivid that I couldnt tell. I tried the finger-through-palm reality check like 6 times, while I was walking down the hall, and I just couldnt push my finger through. Even so, I was _beyond_ suspicious that I might be dreaming. (I didnt even think of the breathe-through-nose RC) When the RC continuously failed, I tried one more thing while walking down the hall, I looked up at a post-it note on the wall, and tried to rip it down with telekinesis. It snapped down off of the board, as if I pulled it off with my fingers, and I now knew I was dreaming. I didnt really have anything planned for my lucidity so, since I was surrounded by MILFs, I decided to pick one out of the crowd. Heh.

I walked into another room, and two chicks were lying on the floor, as if this was some type of slumber party. One of them was Fergie from the _Black Eyed Peas_. I sat down on the floor and we started chit-chatting. Shortly after, I reached behind my back and manifested a guitar. She started singing, I started playing, and we sounded great together. Between songs, I was tuning my guitar. Her friend spoke up and said something like you guys sound awesome, and Fergie looked over and said I didnt even realize you were here! We laughed and I started re-tuning my guitar again (which had a weird tuning mechanism on the neck, that isnt on real guitars) while Fergie slipped over to her friend, and they started whispering to each other. Fergie was saying something about other guys that she had designs on, and her friend was saying stuff like Yeah yeah, well you need to forget about all of that, because this guy is amazing! talking about me. I couldnt help but grin at that, as I sat and tuned my guitar.

After that, we started hanging out a lot more, during the gathering, and it was cool just having Fergie to hang out with.Somewhere around here, my lucidity faded, and we were all outside. There was a party going on, outside of the school, and all of the parents were allowed to drink. There was almost a fight between our group and a bunch of thugs a few yards away, but this really witty guy in our group made them all look ridiculous. Then, Fergie started drinkingA LOT. I mean this girl was just _destroying_ the beer. She couldnt even stand up straight and kept pounding booze like there was no tomorrow. Shortly after that, she staggered over to a trash can and projectile vomited like there was a fire hose full of Dijon mustard in her mouth. LOL! This was a big enough trash can, and she still couldnt keep it all inside. It was enough to make me realize, once again, that I was dreaming. Then, obviously exhausted from having just puked up half her body-weight, Fergie just sat down on the grass, near the trash can, covered in her own vomit. 

With Fergie having ruined any sex-appeal that shed previously had, and my remembering that this was all a dream, I just left her on the ground and walked off to find something else to do.

I dont remember anything after that, though.

----------


## kingofclutch

Haha, nice. You probably could have gotten some action with Fergie before the vomiting incident.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Haha, nice. You probably could have gotten some action with Fergie before the vomiting incident.



Haha. Definitely. That was pretty much my intention, but I just didn't act on it, before I lost my lucidity. Even after that, it still could have happened, but the she started drinking like a frat boy, and it was all downhill from there.  ::lmao::

----------

